# Sữa Aptamil Anh số 3 cùng con phát triển toàn diện



## babyhouselove22145 (9/8/21)

*Sữa Aptamil Anh số 3 cùng con phát triển toàn diện*

Theo nhiểu chuyên gia, sữa mẹ là thực phẩm tự nhiên tốt nhất cho sức khỏe của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, trong trường hợp mẹ không đủ sữa cho con thì sữa Aptamil Anh số 3 là giải pháp hoàn hảo. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn hiểu hơn về xuất xứ, chất lượng, giá thành,...của sản phẩm.

*1. Xuất xứ của sữa Aptamil *

*



*​

Aptamil được nghiên cứu và sản xuất bởi tập đoàn dinh dưỡng Danon Nutricia. Đây là đơn vị dẫn đầu châu Âu về doanh số bán hàng dành cho trẻ em. Theo số liệu nghiên cứu thị trường, sữa này là dòng sản phẩm được yêu thích và tin dùng nhất.


Doanh nghiệp có hơn 100 năm kinh nghiệm lĩnh vực dinh dưỡng và chăm sóc sức khỏe trẻ em. Tập đoàn sở hữu 3 trung tâm nghiên cứu và hơn 1400 nhà khoa học trên toàn địa cầu. Nutricia đã thành công trong việc phát triển sữa công thức gần giống với sữa mẹ về dinh dưỡng, hương vị.


Aptamil là món quà vô giá giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho hàng triệu trẻ em. Sản phẩm được phân phối rộng rãi tại hơn 40 quốc gia với doanh số tiêu thụ khủng.




*2. Aptamil Anh số 3 có tốt không?*

*



*​

Aptamil số 3 là thành quả của hơn 50 năm nghiên cứu về sữa mẹ và dinh dưỡng đầu đời cho trẻ. Nó áp dụng công thức Pronutra+ tiên tiến giúp hỗ trợ  tăng cường hệ miễn dịch và phát triển toàn diện. 


Sữa Aptamil số 3 gồm 3 nhóm dưỡng chất liên kết là: GOS/FOS 9:1, Acid béo LCPs hàm lượng cao và các vitamin quan trọng. Chúng sẽ hỗ trợ phát triển hệ vi sinh trong đường ruột, tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho bé. Đồng thời, nó còn góp phần phát triển tối ưu thị giác, não bộ và trí tuệ của trẻ.


Có nhiều mẹ bỉm khi lần đầu chọn sữa thường thắc mắc Aptamil số 3 dành cho trẻ mấy tháng? Sản phẩm phù hợp cho bé từ 1 tuổi trở lên giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện. Đây là dòng sản phẩm tuyệt vời về công thức dinh dưỡng hỗ trợ việc trao đổi chất cho con.

*3. Thành phần dinh dưỡng của Aptamil*

*



*​

*Sữa Aptamil Anh số 3* chứa các thành phần dinh dưỡng tốt cho sức khỏe của bé như: Lactose cấp đường glucose cho sự hoạt động của não. Đồng thời, nó còn làm phân mềm, tạo sự môi trường tốt cho các vi khuẩn có lợi cho tiêu hóa.


Vegetable oils gồm: *palm oil, rapeseed oil, coconut oil, sunflower oil, single cell oil,*... Chúng là chất béo trung tính của acid béo góp phần thúc đẩy sự tăng trưởng của tế bào. Nó có nhiều vitamin cải thiện hệ thống miễn dịch.


Aptamil của Anh số 3 có thành protein  giúp trẻ phát triển chiều cao, cân nặng. Các loại vitamin (C,E…) trong sữa sẽ giúp tăng cường hệ thống miễn dịch cho các con. 


Thành phần *omega-3, omega-6, DHA* cần thiết cho sự phát triển của não và mắt của các con ở giai đoạn này. Các khoáng chất (Kali, Sắt, Kẽm…) sẽ đáp ứng tối đa sự phát triển của bé. 


Các men tiêu hóa *GOS/FOS prebiotics, nucleotid*,...giúp tăng khả năng hấp thu.  Chúng góp phần kích thích quá trình phát triển của các vi sinh có lợi trong dạ dày. Sản phẩm bổ sung vitamin D giúp bé có một hệ xương vững chắc và cho răng chắc khỏe.


*Aptamil Anh số 3 lùn* hộp bạc bổ sung nhiều hơn tới 35% lượng DHA giúp trẻ thông minh và phát triển toàn diện. Loại sữa hộp bạc bổ sung lượng Canxi dồi dào giúp cho hệ xương răng con phát triển.


*Aptamil Úc 3* được các mẹ đánh giá cao vì giúp trẻ phát triển khỏe mạnh, chiều cao cân nặng cân đối. Thành phần DHA có nguồn gốc từ oil dầu cá sẽ hoàn thiện trí não, tăng khả năng ghi nhớ cho bé.

*4. Mách mẹ cách pha sữa Aptamil số 3 đúng chuẩn*

*



*​

Đầu tiên, mẹ nên chú ý khử trùng các dụng cụ (bình sữa, núm ty…). Đồng thời, nhớ rửa tay thật sạch nhất là trong thời đại Covid-19 hoành hành. Hãy sử dụng nước đun sôi để nguội đúng ở nhiệt độ 40⁰C để pha sữa. 


*Pha sữa Aptamil số 3* theo tỉ lệ 30ml nước x 1 muỗng sữa. Với sữa Aptamil Úc số 3 cách pha đúng phải thực hiện theo tỉ lệ sữa-nước như hướng dẫn để đảm bảo chất lượng. 


Bạn nên bảo quản sữa tại nơi khô thoáng, tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp để đảm bảo chất lượng sữa. Đồng thời, một lưu ý nhỏ là không nên bỏ sữa bột vào tủ lạnh để tránh là biến đổi thành phần.


Nhà sản xuất khuyến cáo mẹ cho con dùng sữa Aptamil Anh số 3 trong vòng bốn tuần kể từ ngày mở hộp. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên cho bé dùng ngay và dùng hết trong vòng 2 tiếng sau khi pha.




*5. Gia sua Aptamil so 3 là bao nhiêu?*

*



*​

Sản phẩm Aptamil Úc dao động từ 800.000 - 950.000 đồng. Aptamil profutura Anh số 3 giá dao động từ 700.000 - 800.000 đồng. Còn với sữa Aptamil số 3 của Anh sẽ có giá dao động từ *650.000 - 700.000* đồng cho 1 sản phẩm.


Theo khảo sát từ các mẹ bỉm, Aptamil số 3 được yêu thích vì giá thành phải chăng, chất lượng tuyệt vời. Bạn có thể dễ dàng chọn mua hàng chính hãng tại đơn vị uy tín như: Bibo Mart, Kids Plaza, TutiCare, Shop Trẻ Thơ, Shop Babyfun,...


Với những chia sẽ của bài viết xung quanh sản phẩm* sữa Aptamil Anh số 3*. Hy vọng, mẹ hiểu hơn về thành phần dưỡng chất của sữa. Aptamil hứa hẹn sẽ giúp các con phát triển toàn diện về sức khỏe, thế chất và não bộ.


----------

